# Vulcanic Kings Guppy Squad



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

So I know alot of people have trouble keeping guppies around long enough to breed them. I somehow happen to have to crazy good of luck at breeding them. So I thought Maybe I should show off the Vulcanic Kings Squad. The reason for this name is because of two reasons

1: My two remaining third generation males are named Vulcan and Rory. Rory in a certain language (I have forgot which) is said to mean either King or Little King. I can't remember. 

2: Alot of the guppies are turning out to have some red on them. It is insane. But I like red so were good lol. 

So here I will give occasional updates on my guppies and other fish/tankmates and hopefully some of my to good of crazy guppy breeding luck will rub off onto someone else. I don't think I can handle anymore for right now lol.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

One of my females


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Another female. And sorry about crappy quality and cloudy water. I'm still trying to figure out why it's cloudy


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

And yes you will sometimes see blurs in the pictures. That my friend is guppy fry. They are hard to get pictures of.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

your fish are so beautiful. I’m so envious of your guppies.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be posting more pic later. And pics of the males


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

cool


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Rory has passed away. I have a feeling it was my ghost shrimp that caused it but it was overnight so I can't prove that. However it makes me reconsider the way I organized my tanks so I am gonna reorganize.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

aww, I’m sorry. Phoenix passed away as did Peaches in my group.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm sorry it's sad losing them.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Cute guppies!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks trying to get my laptop working to get more pictures.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

AccaliaJay said:


> I'm sorry it's sad losing them.


yeah it really is.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you planning on getting more?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I’m going to try platys, but yeah, maybe. Haven’t decided.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah Kay. Hope they go well


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ditto


----------

